# Poems about my horses...



## horses4ever123 (Jun 1, 2007)

*Arlington*
A chocolate flash races throught the Autunm
A dark wispy mane and tail flow through The sky
Hoofbeats are heard for miles on end
The soft Autunm wind comes around a bend
It spies a beauty so tall and fair
With a beautiful dark coat and chocolatey hair
She canters as if she flies in the air
Her beauty and spirit will never break
Her heart and soul is love that never will break
*Bailey*
A dark horse is trotting through the wind
His black coat shines as he trots to win
He works his long legs stretching with no end
Finally he is turning'round the bend
His heart beats fast as well as his speed
On the verge of cantering but there was no need
His trot on the air is as smooth as a lake
The win was his to take
He added more speed, raised his head
Then trotted pround and got ahead
Now the stong soul is happy when
He trotted his heart out to win
*Scotty*
A small Sturdy Horse
With a shining Red Coat
Was standing in sunlight
On a warm summers day
He watched Foals Play
and Geldings roughhouse
But he just stood there
To relax that one summerday.
*Rosey*
A little Shetland Small and Plump
Sat in the shade of an Oak tree Stump
Her chestnut coat was shiny and tangled with sage
But her old whitening face shows off her old age
There is a sparkle in her eye that shows foal pure at heart
As she trots around causing much lark
She plays with the geldings as much as she tries
But She's to small in their eyes
She comes over to play with the mares
But as they turn away she almost comes out in tears
Then she sees a red horse leaning over the fence
She trots over and hoped this wouldn't be like what happened past tense
But he looked over and smiled
He played with the shetland like a small child


----------



## Nita (May 24, 2007)

those are really good!


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

HAHAHA those r pretty cool! Well done!!


----------

